# Kempton Park Expo 2011



## xvickyx

Is the Kempton Park Expo definitely going to be on in 2011?

Does anyone have any dates at all?

Thanks


----------



## ditzychick

ooh i'd also love to know please :whistling2:


----------



## blood and guts

I beleave its going to happen but a bit early to confirm anything yet, watch the forums soon as dates are given it be all over the place..


----------



## NaomiR

ditzychick said:


> ooh i'd also love to know please :whistling2:


me too :mf_dribble:


----------



## gormharry

Me three


----------



## firesalamander

I can confirm that the Expo will be on 14th August 2011. This year we will utilise both floors of the building.


----------



## piglett

Does anyone know what bearded dragon breeders will be at the shows this year as I am after a baby or juvie Sandfire


----------



## wohic

piglett said:


> Does anyone know what bearded dragon breeders will be at the shows this year as I am after a baby or juvie Sandfire


There will be plenty.......
I will have the younger brothers and sisters of this young lady there.



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4-pic-one-wohics-dragons-she.html#post7513838


----------



## xvickyx

firesalamander said:


> I can confirm that the Expo will be on 14th August 2011. This year we will utilise both floors of the building.


AMAZING!!!! The countdown begins.

250 days!!!! :lol2:


----------



## emova

firesalamander said:


> I can confirm that the Expo will be on 14th August 2011. This year we will utilise both floors of the building.


 
_SWEET!!! i cant wait! im going to start saving now! if its on two floors i hope that means more types reps to choose from! x_


----------



## piglett

wohic said:


> There will be plenty.......
> I will have the younger brothers and sisters of this young lady there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4-pic-one-wohics-dragons-she.html#post7513838


 
Will you be at Kempton in August - just seen pic and she is beautiful :flrt::lol2:


----------



## mack-bell

I hope I won´t miss the Bookings. We want to come with a big selection of nice Fattails and some Leopardgeckos like Radars and Super Raptors


----------



## wohic

piglett said:


> Will you be at Kempton in August - just seen pic and she is beautiful :flrt::lol2:




we will be there and bhope to have scarletx Joseph babys again


----------



## clinton2123

firesalamander said:


> I can confirm that the Expo will be on 14th August 2011. This year we will utilise both floors of the building.


 *how do i book a table for kempton park expo 2011 does anyone have info on who i have to contact.. thanks ....:2thumb:*


----------



## clinton2123

mack-bell said:


> I hope I won´t miss the Bookings. We want to come with a big selection of nice Fattails and some Leopardgeckos like Radars and Super Raptors


 *what fat tails do you have?........:2thumb:*


----------



## mack-bell

Right now we only offer White Outs (also for delivery to UK in March).

For Kempton Park we should have:
White Out
Zero
Zero White Out
Super Zero
Patty and het patty
Patty White Out
White out het Patty
Caramel and het Caramel
And a bunch more.

We also hatched a special looking Striped Patternless which is loosing the stripe on its back. This came from Patty and Zero het Patty and we think it could be a Zero Patty but we have to prove it out first


----------



## xvickyx

mack-bell said:


> Right now we only offer White Outs (also for delivery to UK in March).
> 
> For Kempton Park we should have:
> White Out
> Zero
> Zero White Out
> Super Zero
> Patty and het patty
> Patty White Out
> White out het Patty
> Caramel and het Caramel
> And a bunch more.
> 
> We also hatched a special looking Striped Patternless which is loosing the stripe on its back. This came from Patty and Zero het Patty and we think it could be a Zero Patty but we have to prove it out first


:gasp: WOW can't wait to see some of these


----------



## amyjl

having never been to kempton before we were just wondering if this is just pay on the door? or a membership deal thingy like kidderminster was?


also how busy does kempton normally get at opening? worth getting there early and queing for 'x' amount of hours?

gonna be saving some money on the side each month until then to treat the hubby to some nice cresties or whatever takes his eye...or my eye!

ta:notworthy:


----------



## judy

you pay at the door and its VERY VERY VERY BUSY!


----------



## amyjl

judy said:


> you pay at the door and its VERY VERY VERY BUSY!


 
oh i had a feeling someone would say its busy. the hubby hates long waits and will moan none stop. whats the best time to get there to be near the front? want to go in grab the bits we want 100% then bugger off for lunch etc and return later for impulse shopping lol.

how many people are expected/went last year?


----------



## crackersparow

Last year there were 7000 people let threw the doors and had to restrict access within the first hour as the room filled up with 2000 people. So went to nightclub rules 4 people out then 4 people are allowed in..... Was crazy but calmed down later on. Just glad we was exhibiting rather than queuing up in a half mile line.


----------



## judy

we arrived an hour early and we qued for about 1h, we got in there and it was manic. it was very hard to walk anywhere let alone see the reps!
but this year they are using 2 floors for the expo instead of the 1 last year so it shouldnt be as packed and should have a widder range of reps than last year.
As for attendence, i dont think the organsiers realised how many people was gonna turn up last year.
heres a link to last years thread about it http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../475396-kempton-park-reptile-expo-2010-a.html
theres a lot of info there on the attendence and people thoughts on the show.
i will be deffo going this year cant wait!!!


----------



## cornmorphs

a&m said:


> oh i had a feeling someone would say its busy. the hubby hates long waits and will moan none stop. whats the best time to get there to be near the front? want to go in grab the bits we want 100% then bugger off for lunch etc and return later for impulse shopping lol.
> 
> how many people are expected/went last year?


there were 8000 last year, which in uk terms is about 8-10 times anything i have ever been to before. The show is also having floors of tables this year, so could be even more, and with many euromeans there too.
people were queueing from out 8 am i think, which seemed mad at the time, but now appears to have been a good idea. The queue was half mile long at one point, roughly.


----------



## amyjl

ok so looks like we will be there early, i shall stand there and send him to find breakfast and coffee!:2thumb:

thinking might bring laptop so i can rfuk it while stood there and make the time go quicker!


----------



## cornmorphs

a&m said:


> ok so looks like we will be there early, i shall stand there and send him to find breakfast and coffee!:2thumb:
> 
> thinking might bring laptop so i can rfuk it while stood there and make the time go quicker!


 Not a bad idea.
There were people that got in at 2pm, its the 1st uk show I have been to where people didnt start packing up at that time lol.


----------



## knotism037

I queued from about 9 or something and got in within 10 mins so wasn't too bad.


----------



## RhianB87

Thats gives me plenty of time to convince my parents to let me get something new. I am not going to Kempton again without coming home with something :whistling2:


----------



## judy

im really excited about kempton! 
my plan is not to buy any new reps until the show (its very hard not to lol!) and have a field day buying loads!!
im looking to by a boa, female royal, maybe a female bearded dragon and lots and lots of decor!


----------



## cornmorphs

knotism037 said:


> I queued from about 9 or something and got in within 10 mins so wasn't too bad.


I would say you were one of thelucky ones


----------



## skippy225

Can anyone confirm the opening times for the show, as im trying to organise a bus trip to this show?
thanks for any help.
regards
nick


----------



## DrChino

Awesome stuff, I missed last years and had to drive all the way to portsmouth instead. Looks like I have a date set for getting my royal


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

I should be there with DiamondJungles, Bredlis, Irians, Jungles, and a few other badboy things


----------



## kato

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I should be there with DiamondJungles, Bredlis, Irians, Jungles, and a few other badboy things


That's if they let you back in after last years kefuffle you caused.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

What? kefuffle.... Oh you mean the 3 nasty men


----------



## MP reptiles

What are the price ranges on the higher up leopard gecko morphs there and how quick do they go . like overpriced , normal , underpriced?


----------



## piglett

a&m said:


> having never been to kempton before we were just wondering if this is just pay on the door? or a membership deal thingy like kidderminster was?
> 
> 
> also how busy does kempton normally get at opening? worth getting there early and queing for 'x' amount of hours?
> 
> gonna be saving some money on the side each month until then to treat the hubby to some nice cresties or whatever takes his eye...or my eye!
> 
> ta:notworthy:


I took Judy last year, it was my first ever show. I was well impressed and bought my Mysti there, definately going this year as hubby has promised me a bearded dragon for our anniversary (like Mysti was last year lol) and I plan to get him a rep too. (Now left wondering how he will top it next August - didn't think he could top last year's anniversary gift (Mysti) - but I guess I was wrong lol)


----------



## Caz

MP reptiles said:


> What are the price ranges on the higher up leopard gecko morphs there and how quick do they go . like overpriced , normal , underpriced?


There was a table near the entrance with some top stuff high end morphs all for around £50. The higher end morphs sold fast.


----------



## MP reptiles

Caz said:


> There was a table near the entrance with some top stuff high end morphs all for around £50. The higher end morphs sold fast.


 what time is fast:lol2:


----------



## excession

Who do we contact for booking forms? I think we need two tables this year!

Also why is the date missing from the sticky thread?

Has it been confirmed for the 14th August?


----------



## pauls_reptiles

i had a table last year and if u did aswell we will get a email when they are takeing payment for tables. they said date will prob be the same as last year not for sure thow:2thumb:


----------



## mattsmith4794

pauls_reptiles said:


> i had a table last year and if u did aswell we will get a email when they are takeing payment for tables. they said date will prob be the same as last year not for sure thow:2thumb:


 Hey i would like to get a table this year can you send me the details to get one. thanks


----------



## pauls_reptiles

mattsmith4794 said:


> Hey i would like to get a table this year can you send me the details to get one. thanks


 

yer sure m8 they will have loads more tables this year and aircon thank god lol i will send u a pm with it in will u be doing reps or dry-goods m8???


----------



## cornmorphs

Are you sending out details already for booking tables??. if so, please pm me the details too.. dont want to miss out on a table.


----------



## pauls_reptiles

cornmorphs said:


> Are you sending out details already for booking tables??. if so, please pm me the details too.. dont want to miss out on a table.


 
will send them out in march m8 not long now i will pm you when puffadder sends them to my email mate


----------



## Caz

pauls_reptiles said:


> will send them out in march m8 not long now i will pm you when puffadder sends them to my email mate


I believe everyone who had a tables last year will get an automatic invite.?.


----------



## vetdebbie

pauls_reptiles said:


> will send them out in march m8 not long now i will pm you when puffadder sends them to my email mate



Me too please :flrt:


----------



## pauls_reptiles

Caz said:


> I believe everyone who had a tables last year will get an automatic invite.?.


 
this is true m8 they will but going to have twice the amount this year as two floors now and air con lol


----------



## pauls_reptiles

vetdebbie said:


> Me too please :flrt:


you will have a long day if you live in dorset lol,,, will do m8


----------



## knotism037

I'll be wanting a table this year :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

pauls_reptiles said:


> will send them out in march m8 not long now i will pm you when puffadder sends them to my email mate


nice one mate, cheers


Caz said:


> I believe everyone who had a tables last year will get an automatic invite.?.


that would be handy


----------



## vetdebbie

pauls_reptiles said:


> you will have a long day if you live in dorset lol,,, will do m8


 
Not as long as for Doncaster


----------



## clownbarb1

what amphibian people will be there


----------



## mattsdragons

if there are king and milk breeders there then i am! im ujust after anything really unusual


----------



## excession

Going to be a lot of demand for tables!

I think i need 2 this year


----------



## pauls_reptiles

yer im having 3 table this year on both days if they are still going todo sat and sunday we will see :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## axvy69

I thought it is only on the Sunday


----------



## judy

will anyone be selling ackies this year????


----------



## mattsmith4794

pauls_reptiles said:


> yer sure m8 they will have loads more tables this year and aircon thank god lol i will send u a pm with it in will u be doing reps or dry-goods m8???


 thanks mate just reps, we should have corns geckos and beardies, how about yourself?


----------



## Fordyl2k

Thinking about making the trip for this. Do carpet chameleons ever pop up at this ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## pauls_reptiles

mattsmith4794 said:


> thanks mate just reps, we should have corns geckos and beardies, how about yourself?


 
most of my stuff will be dry goods but will try and bring aligator snappers but have to ask them 1st lol


----------



## pauls_reptiles

axvy69 said:


> I thought it is only on the Sunday


 
they are going to do sat and sunday or try to ive been told i will ask on this 1!!!!


----------



## wohic

pauls_reptiles said:


> will send them out in march m8 not long now i will pm you when puffadder sends them to my email mate



me three hopefully they will be sent automatically to last years though.

:gasp: two days though, we travel from somerset eeekkkkkk

Edit: Actually I would not put my animals through the stress of a two day event and would just come for one or the other .


----------



## axvy69

pauls_reptiles said:


> they are going to do sat and sunday or try to ive been told i will ask on this 1!!!!


 
If this could be confirmed asap as I'll need to try to book the Saturday off work, thanks


----------



## Caz

From a recent fbh meeting I understand it's 'just' the Sunday.


----------



## pauls_reptiles

Caz said:


> From a recent fbh meeting I understand it's 'just' the Sunday.


we have been getting dif info then from bhs then fbh


----------



## pollywog

clownbarb1 said:


> what amphibian people will be there


I've just sent in my booking forms.


----------



## fishboy

pollywog said:


> I've just sent in my booking forms.




So how do I book a table? : victory:


----------



## pauls_reptiles

ok well it is 1 day my mistake just sent my table form back but to you guys who want a table you can go on the waiting list but at the moment they are only offering to people at the show last year


----------



## pauls_reptiles

fishboy said:


> So how do I book a table? : victory:


you cant yet mate not till march april unless you had a table last year


----------



## Austin Allegro

pauls_reptiles said:


> you cant yet mate not till march april unless you had a table last year


Also got my invite this afternoon. Looks like its going to be a bit like Hamm with regard to getting tables with previous exhibitors given first option and others having to go on a waiting list. So, overall running my modest little table last year was one of my shrewedest decisions. 
Having said that as they are including the upstairs this year i would imagine some extra tables will be available. Best not muck about when they make spare tables availble at the end of April.


----------



## fishboy

I'd better be quick then, or pursuade someone to give me a corner of thiers :flrt:


----------



## pauls_reptiles

Austin Allegro said:


> Also got my invite this afternoon. Looks like its going to be a bit like Hamm with regard to getting tables with previous exhibitors given first option and others having to go on a waiting list. So, overall running my modest little table last year was one of my shrewedest decisions.
> Having said that as they are including the upstairs this year i would imagine some extra tables will be available. Best not muck about when they make spare tables availble at the end of April.


 
true mate but there will be more tables just not to many


----------



## pauls_reptiles

fishboy said:


> I'd better be quick then, or pursuade someone to give me a corner of thiers :flrt:


good luck they dont allow that lol


----------



## fishboy

pauls_reptiles said:


> good luck they dont allow that lol



Oh dear, well then i'd better just be be quick then :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

pollywog said:


> I've just sent in my booking forms.


when did you get this? I dont know of anyone else who has theirs already.


----------



## hogboy

Got mine a few hours ago, preference goes to last years atendees
I'm sure they'll send out more pretty quick.


----------



## penfold

my booking form going back in next few days:2thumb:


----------



## sarah s

Could someone PM me as to how to get hold of a table or 2!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## jeffy

How much do they charge for a table


----------



## cornmorphs

hogboy said:


> Got mine a few hours ago, preference goes to last years atendees
> I'm sure they'll send out more pretty quick.


email or through the post mate?? receiving i mean?


----------



## hogboy

cornmorphs said:


> email or through the post mate?? receiving i mean?


 
Email, check your spam folder.


----------



## Grandpa

firesalamander said:


> I can confirm that the Expo will be on 14th August 2011. This year we will utilise both floors of the building.



*The Expo is indeed on Sunday 14th August 2011 - 
*
Both floors will be used, so please do NOT all gather on the ground floor :whip:

We will be using the turnstiles this year, doors open 10:30- 16:30 hrs 

*One turnstile will be open at 10:00 hrs for those with valid membership cards of the affiliated societies.*


----------



## xvickyx

Fantastic  I can't wait!!!


----------



## leejay

cornmorphs said:


> email or through the post mate?? receiving i mean?


came via email m8
see you there
have booked mine already:2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE

should book mine today :2thumb:


----------



## excession

Booking form returned, cant wait !


----------



## heron

Grandpa said:


> *The Expo is indeed on Sunday 14th August 2011 -
> *
> Both floors will be used, so please do NOT all gather on the ground floor :whip:
> 
> We will be using the turnstiles this year, doors open 10:30- 16:30 hrs
> 
> *One turnstile will be open at 10:00 hrs for those with valid membership cards of the affiliated societies.*


Please please please don't cram in so many tables on the ground floor again! It was very hot and hard to move around, not a comfortable experience.

Enjoyed last year though, so see you in August!

P.s Still think Newbury racecourse has a better exhibition hall in the Grandstand for this sorta thing


----------



## xvickyx

Think they are using both floors this time so it wont be as crowded


----------



## DanielF

I loved the show last year! it was great knowing there was a massive expo less then 10min away from my house :2thumb:


----------



## R1Dan

Anyone got the correct contact details for kempton?


----------



## judy

will their be any hermans totoise breeders there?
i swear i saw some last year, thought i would check as im looking for one or two


----------



## xvickyx

Sure I saw some last year aswell, you could ask in the Shelled section  they might know more


----------



## judy

thanks


----------



## Grandpa

Grandpa said:


> *The Expo is indeed on Sunday 14th August 2011 -
> *
> Both floors will be used, so please do NOT all gather on the ground floor :whip:
> 
> We will be using the turnstiles this year, doors open 10:30- 16:30 hrs
> 
> *One turnstile will be open at 10:00 hrs for those with valid membership cards of the affiliated societies.*



It must be my age; Anyone with any queries the email address for this year is [email protected] and not the one previously posted...


----------



## george of the dragons

how do you book a table cheer geerge


----------



## leejay

george of the dragons said:


> how do you book a table cheer geerge


 
from my e-mail i got as i had a table last year
also to have a table you must be a member of an affiliated club

"Tables are currently only being offered to those who supported the event last year, and I would be obliged therefore if you require tables, to return the attached booking form to me at the address shown by no later than 30th April. After that date, any unsold tables will be offered to applicants on a waiting list." 

Anyone with any queries the email address for this year is [email protected] and not the one previously posted...
hope this helps
leejay


----------



## jayjay_dannii23

I'm going to make sure i bring a wad full of cash, and hope I don't lose out on a snake like last year for being indecisive.
Can't wait :2thumb:


----------



## strangemouse

Great, have put the date in my diary. Hoping there will be some tables left so I can book one, since I can't do the AES this year. mg:


----------



## clownbarb1

what ` age do you have to be too buy stuff


----------



## pollywog

clownbarb1 said:


> what ` age do you have to be too buy stuff


Sixteen


----------



## clownbarb1

pollywog said:


> Sixteen


 would i be able to give my money some one of here and they can pay for whatever it is or can i order some fbts and pick em up


----------



## pollywog

clownbarb1 said:


> would i be able to give my money some one of here and they can pay for whatever it is or can i order some fbts and pick em up


If you are with someone over 16 they can make the purchase.


----------



## patrickhennessey15

anyone know if there are any boa breeders because i would like to purchase an arabesque baby thanks peeps


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Anyone likely to have any Leioheterodon madagascariensis for sale?


----------



## Chazbang

Eeeek! Just seen this. Sooooo exciting. Was amazing last year.


----------



## kizzy21_uk

was good last yeay sooo glad there opening both floors it was soo crowded u couldnt see much.x


----------



## DannyBolton

Really looking forward to this, will be my first time going to a rep expo! Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## excession

We are also really looking forwards to it, we hope to have the SIM XL in stock by then!


----------



## vicky.beach

Does anyone know if there will be any rankins dragons there?


----------



## george of the dragons

ill be there got my table now and will also have all different types of high morph bearded dragons to take ranging from babies to breedable adults pm if your interested cheers george


----------



## CalE

Anyone know anyone taking a rhacodactylus leachianus or tokay morphs ?


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

anyone selling chinese water dragons this year?


----------



## Snakeylover

Just wondering how much it is to get in. will be hubby n mines 1st expo so really cant wait!


----------



## Grandpa

Entry was £5 last year, so no rise this year £5 a head.

FOR THOSE OF YOU STILL WAITING FOR TABLES: APOLOGIES ALL 200 PLUS TABLES ARE NOW BOOKED.

See you on the 14th August...


----------



## rainbow.boa.mad

Will anyone have any brazillian rainbow boas at the show? cheers: victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Can't wait


----------



## p3_arme

Um sorry to be a pain, but I have recieved my Practical Reptile Magazine and that and the forum states that the show is Saturday the 14th of August.

That is fine, however the one of the main supports FBH states on their website that the Kempton Park Expo is Sunday 15th.

So I would to confirm who is right, I'd imagine the guys on here and the magazine are correct  But I thought I'd check.

Unless of course its now on for two days!!!!!!

ps. I'm a member of the BHS does that count as one of the Affiliated clubs.
If so then great, else could someone post a list of who is included, and where can we join, since I can't seem to join FBH at present.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## varanid

The KP Expo is Sunday 14th August! I've not seen the current PRK so have no idea of what they have published.

Membership of the FBH is only to Clubs/ Societies, but you don't need to be a club/society member to attend the show as a visitor. If you want to get in a bit earlier on the day, you will need to produce a valid club/society membership card. The BHS is acceptable.

Peter Clark
FBH Secretary


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

What time can table holders turn up this year?


----------



## varanid

This information will be sent to all exhibitors 2/3 weeks before the event.

Peter


----------



## p3_arme

In that case, please could you check your website as it is very confusing, See link below, this appears when you hover over the News Section and click the Kempton Park Expo.

Kempton Park Reptile Expo


Thank you for your information on the BHS Membership


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone going up from Devon/Cornwall that has room for me? :flrt:


----------



## vetdebbie

p3_arme said:


> In that case, please could you check your website as it is very confusing, See link below, this appears when you hover over the News Section and click the Kempton Park Expo.
> 
> Kempton Park Reptile Expo
> 
> 
> Thank you for your information on the BHS Membership


That link is to last years show 

The show is on a Sunday - last year it was the 15th, this year it is th 14th.


----------



## vizzyuk

just wondering, what about disabled parking,access and admission?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Last year the disabled parking was right next to the door but you still had to walk to the end of the Q and wait standing like everyone else.


----------



## geckos'n'torts

will anyone have any pygmy chams or day geckos??


----------



## varanid

There will be a dedicated entrance this year for all registered disabled people. The turnstiles will be in use, one of which is set up for disabled access.

I hope this will help.

Peter Clark
FBH Secretary


----------



## reptile russ

*show*

how do you get a stand for the show
Russ


----------



## varanid

The event is fully booked, sorry.

Peter


----------



## Ashtonsmum

We will be coming from Gorseinon near Swansea so will have to catch a train or coach? has anyone been up to the show from down our way before?

Its on a sunday so would most likely stay overnight somewhere and take a walk over to the show sunday and train back afterwards. Is the train station near?


----------



## Ashtonsmum

Just been looking up train journeys, aparantly a 6hour journey with 2 changes inbetween and the cheapest is £68 per way each (2 of us)!!! 

Anyone going to the show from down swansea way??


----------



## ryan123

Sorry if this has been already mentioned...how much is entry?


----------



## varanid

Admission is £5 for adults, £3.50 concessions


----------



## DavidB

2 floors just means more space, after last year it's was decieded to go for 2 floors which means more people can come in. Last year the que was a nightmare.


----------



## ryan123

varanid said:


> Admission is £5 for adults, £3.50 concessions


Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## BigRoj

Is there a separate queue and entrance for affiliated club members? If so which door please


----------



## varanid

Entrance is through the turnstiles. The actual gate(s) being used for club members will be signposted on the day.

Peter


----------



## Bradley

If I joined a club would it only be me that got in early or could my whole family get in with me? also if we turned up after the public opening would we have to que?


----------



## Peloquin

Is it reps only or will there be inverts there as well?
Were there any inverts last year?


----------



## varanid

Bradley said:


> If I joined a club would it only be me that got in early or could my whole family get in with me? also if we turned up after the public opening would we have to que?


It would depend on what type of club membership you had, family or single.
After 10.30am it is more than likely that all gates will be needed for the public.

Peter


----------



## petsroyale

can ihs members get in? and is it open to the public


----------



## RhianB87

Its open to the public.

I am really looking forward to it! Not long to go!

What is everyone hoping to get?


----------



## rabbit

Anyone going to be selling dwarf tarantulas???? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Metamorphosis

*Inverts*

HI

We are there with our array of inverts (spiders, mantids, cockroaches etc etc) and we had tables last year and could see plenty of other inverts at the show, so well worth a visit .

Hope to see some of you there, this show is one not to be missed!


----------



## dacentabaal

does anyone know how much tickets will be?


----------



## spinnin_tom

are they going to have a selection of inverts: scorpions, true spiders, tarantulas and the like?


----------



## petsroyale

i really want a male mali uromastyx


----------



## becky89

spinnin_tom said:


> are they going to have a selection of inverts: scorpions, true spiders, tarantulas and the like?


Martin Goss and his brother will be there so there will be some inverts : victory:


----------



## georgieabc123

Does anyone know about how difficult it is going to be to get there sure rio thus bike race going on though london


----------



## geckos'n'torts

yes ive posted about this the only access is through the staines direction


----------



## UrolithicTitan

Hello. I was wondering if any of the people that are going to be seeling equipement at the show are going to be selling Habbistat heat mats?
And if you are how much will you be charging for the 6"x11" (7 watt) heat mat, please?

Because of the bike race traffic is likely to be filtering in and out of the racecourse area very slowly so because of this I'm going down by train which will get me into Kempton for 11:30am. :2thumb:


----------



## wheaty5

Im hoping to pick up either a lesser, albino, cinny, mojave or pastel female royal for my birthday 

Matt


----------



## geckos'n'torts

anyone going to have any amphibs? if so what


----------



## essex stew

Im hoping to find a nice male boa to wine and dine my female :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

is the one next week going to have herps?


----------



## snakeman8

I was wondering if anyone is going to be selling mangrove snakes.


----------



## SteevoKidd

unfortunately cant make it to the show coming up. take it no one knows any details on next years show.


----------



## lovemysnakes

*first ever expo*

Hey All, 

I'm going to Kempton next week and will be picking up my royal python hatchling which I'm soooo excited about! 
It will be the first expo I've been to so don't really know what to expect? I know its going to be massively busy though I'm told they have a second floor this year? 
I'm going to try my best not to come home with more than what I plan to! though I'm pretty sure ill be tempted! 
Does anyone know if they sell live plants at all at expos? 
Anyway really looking forward to it! Its only 15 minutes from where I live too which is great stuff!


----------



## frogbmth

Expect to wait in line before it opens and for the great stuff to go quickly. It can be a challenge to get to the good tables at first because people just get in the way, I am sure everybody thinks that of me too when I am there lol. You can never tell what will be available but often there are plants, expect a few tables of royals, beardies, geckos, a few equipment tables etc. 

Also there can be surprises on tables, just because a table looks full of beardies don't make the assumption that there isn't something else tucked away too! Sometimes I have to walk around 2-3 times to spot something and then somebody says 'did you see the lesser spotted gargle moyle in the corner' and I never can find it lol. Maybe I am just dippy and blind!

If you buy any animals be sure to make a note of the dealer's details in case there is a problem. It is often unclear who people are so you sometimes have to ask. It is a good idea to take a bag of some sort to save you carrying armfuls of the stuff you buy.


----------



## lovemysnakes

thanks for the advice! i will be taking a bag  ill be sure to get there early as ill want somewhere near by to park too. 
really cant wait, im taking my little sister who is getting really into herps  she can help carry the shopping load too! lol.


----------



## mastachaz

where i can get tickets? on show ? how many years old have to be for go in ?, I want take my 7 year old nieces


16 its minimum ??


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

16 is minimum age to buy stuff but it's open to the whole family and tickets are brought on the door


----------



## mastachaz

Thank you , anyone with yemen chameleons wil be there ?


----------



## Caz

frogbmth said:


> Expect to wait in line before it opens and for the great stuff to go quickly. It can be a challenge to get to the good tables at first because people just get in the way, I am sure everybody thinks that of me too when I am there lol. You can never tell what will be available but often there are plants, expect a few tables of royals, beardies, geckos, a few equipment tables etc.
> 
> Also there can be surprises on tables, just because a table looks full of beardies don't make the assumption that there isn't something else tucked away too! Sometimes I have to walk around 2-3 times to spot something and then somebody says 'did you see the lesser spotted gargle moyle in the corner' and I never can find it lol. Maybe I am just dippy and blind!
> 
> If you buy any animals be sure to make a note of the dealer's details in case there is a problem. *It is often unclear who people are so you sometimes have to ask. It is a good idea to take a bag of some sort to save you carrying armfuls of the stuff you buy*.


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...meetings/733145-kempton-park-one-week-go.html


----------



## leopardgecko36

i hopeing to get a trio of ackies.. dose anyone know if these are going to be avalible?

:2thumb:

*SO EXCITED!!*


----------



## lovemysnakes

it is on sunday isnt it? last year it was thr 15th, this year its the 14th. 
im taking my little sister. cant wait to see what they have there.

do they usually have stuff really cheap there? like substrates etc?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Gemstone Dragons said:


> 16 is minimum age to buy stuff but it's open to the whole family and tickets are brought on the door


will they sell to minors with parents?


----------



## lovemysnakes

I'm sure they would if your parents are with you. It would pretty much be them selling to your parents instead of you.


----------



## rabbit

Anyone going to have young rankins dragons for sale???? Anyone going to still have some left for sale when the general public are finally allowed in? :lol2: If you could pm me with an idea of the price and pictures it would be good, i'm quite happy to reserve in advance!


----------



## Roblin

I'm hoping there'll be some veiled chams left by the time I get in.


----------



## mastachaz

me too 

can i get there with camera ?? anyone now ??


----------



## varanid

Photography is not permitted at this event unless by prior arrangement. Sorry.


----------



## mastachaz

Thanks, I will not have to take the camera for nothing


----------



## clark1

*leachianus*

just a couple of days left and was wondering if anyone will be selling and leachianus there? also uroplatus phantasticus ive been looking for theses for about 2 years now and was just hopeing someone would say im taking some if so can you pm me plz thank you! :mf_dribble:


----------



## MP reptiles

clark1 said:


> just a couple of days left and was wondering if anyone will be selling and leachianus there? also uroplatus phantasticus ive been looking for theses for about 2 years now and was just hopeing someone would say im taking some if so can you pm me plz thank you! :mf_dribble:


 im sure someone will have elachies there


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x

How much is entry price?


----------



## cree

x_living_dead_girl_x said:


> how much is entry price?


£5.00


----------



## Chris18

What are the rules on taking animals for people to collect if you don't have a table?
Can you not take them in with you and leave them in the bit where you leave animals until the person can collect.
Or will they have to be left somewhere and then meet in the carpark?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

I don't think your supposed to do that at all as it's classed as 'trading' in the carpark so I'm fairly sure you wouldn't be able to take anything in to the crèche not show brought.


----------



## Barney-the-Beardie

can't wait for this !! my first reptile show, so hopefully it will be one to remember :2thumb: 

will there be any exotic animals there? or is it strictly reptiles? wanna know because im thinking of bringing my little 4 year old cousin :lol2:


----------



## clare316

hi ya is there a program any where online to look at?
it just would be nice to know when i get in which direction to head first :2thumb:
really looking forward to there being more space this year


----------



## Caz

Just helped set up.
Everyone will get a map of tables on entry.
There's some excellent reptiles to be found on both floors.

The upstairs second floor is very well laid out with plenty of room to move between tables.


----------



## thrashback90

Map of the tables will be very handy :2thumb: I'll be there around 8/8:30...not too early i hope, want to avoid queing :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

thrashback90 said:


> Map of the tables will be very handy :2thumb: I'll be there around 8/8:30...not too early i hope, want to avoid queing :whistling2:


If you're a member you can get in at 10, if not 10:30 so you'll probably be one of the first there, not that i've been before so people could get there even earlier. I was going to aim for arriving around 10 but think i might leave a bit earlier now as the queues last year were horrible apparently


----------



## thrashback90

Chris18 said:


> If you're a member you can get in at 10, if not 10:30 so you'll probably be one of the first there, not that i've been before so people could get there even earlier. I was going to aim for arriving around 10 but think i might leave a bit earlier now as the queues last year were horrible apparently



Main reason im leaving earlier,rather not be stuck in them if they're as bad. Don't want to miss out on some good reps


----------



## Chris18

thrashback90 said:


> Main reason im leaving earlier,rather not be stuck in them if they're as bad. Don't want to miss out on some good reps


Luckily i'm only going for a peek around and pick up a T5 UV bulb as i've reserved some stuff for doncaster instead now but really don't want to be stuck in queues, had enough of that at thorpe park today thank you :lol2:
Unless I spy a male ackie ofcourse :whistling2:

you after anything in-particular?


----------



## thrashback90

Chris18 said:


> Luckily i'm only going for a peek around and pick up a T5 UV bulb as i've reserved some stuff for doncaster instead now but really don't want to be stuck in queues, had enough of that at thorpe park today thank you :lol2:
> Unless I spy a male ackie ofcourse :whistling2:
> 
> you after anything in-particular?



I bet you will spy a lovely specimen haha I'm going to try grab me a flying gecko, unless something else says buy me.


----------



## Chris18

Just under 10 hours 'til it opens :jump:


----------



## Jaymz

Looking forward to it even though last year was like playing sardines :2thumb:


----------



## Barney-the-Beardie

how many people never got there because of the 2012 training thing?? we were about 15 minutes away and all roads were closed because of that bike event... lol :censor:

was looking foward to it sooo much aswell


----------



## Graham Arthurton

It was my first but couldn't believe how busy it was. 
Felt as though you couldn't really look at anything properly ! 
Was like thousands of old biddies at a jumble sale !! Lol


----------



## Chris18

Graham Arthurton said:


> It was my first but couldn't believe how busy it was.
> Felt as though you couldn't really look at anything properly !
> Was like thousands of old biddies at a jumble sale !! Lol


I didn't think it was too bad considering what I had heard, especially upstairs was very roomy.
The middle eisle downstairs were quite the nightmare and you did have to be patient, squeeze in a little or be abnormally tall (yay for being 6 foot) to see the stalls but apart from that it wasn't too bad


----------



## Jaymz

Graham Arthurton said:


> It was my first but couldn't believe how busy it was.
> Felt as though you couldn't really look at anything properly !
> Was like thousands of old biddies at a jumble sale !! Lol


Oi!!! who you calling a biddy :lol2::lol2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

overall i didnt think much of the expo. There wasnt as much there as i was hopeful for. especially short on lizard front, didnt see any iguanas? 
though did see some nice kings, milks and royals. Though most the snakes i liked were not for sale  

The Amazon Basin ETB - i think thats what it was called was HOT! So wanted that snake but think it was like £5000. Apparently they can be handled and dont suffer the same regurgitation problems as other ETB's? 

Didnt think it was massively busy. just people staring at the same reps for ages blocking the passages. Didnt stay long either has had my young sister with me and she was too little to budge people out of the way when she wanted to see something lol. 

I got myself two normal royal python male hatchlings. Total bargain. Got some cheap bog wood too. 

Not pestering the snakes with piccies at the moment but took a couple of shots on my phone which i will post at some point. Oh and dont trust thermostats with heat mats man, i was sorting out the heat gradient and the habistat thermometer was totally off. good thing ive got the temp gun! lol. 

Hope people enjoyed their day


----------



## lovemysnakes

there were a nice pair of high yellow carpets there too and was so tempted to get them but i just cant bring myself to take on too many new reps at once. 
i like to have all my reps settled before getting another one or two and already had two in the snake bag lol.


----------



## enricob27

HARDLY ANY CHEAP CRESTIES but my cousin got a really tamed enigma leopard gecko and enclosure all for £120


----------



## lovemysnakes

yeh i was expecting it to be cheaper than what it was. seemed like pretty average prices to me. though a good haggle goes a long way  
there were some really cheap corns but thats to be expected. 
they had a couple of gorgeous looking tarantulas though. again, something i had to convince myself out of getting lol. 
my two little boys were certainly worth waking up early on a sunday for though


----------



## londonjoe

i though it was great like a giant pet shop not as busy as last year but there was some good things there. my favs where alli snapper, fiji iguanas, caiman lizard , and there was a beautiful baby biak green tree python


----------



## snakeman8

First ever show I have been to and, I thought it was great.
Providing you are a bit stubborn and, squeeze and push through, it was alright.
I thought I would get my first rear fanged snakes, so came home with a:
Hydrodynastes gigas (Wanted £70 but, got it for £59.50)
Philodryas trilineata (Wanted £120 but, got it for £90)

Haggling is brilliant.

Had to battle a few people away to get the philodryas but, got it and, overall I am satisfied.
I just wish I could of got more.
I wanted a tokay.

Oliver,


----------



## lovemysnakes

apologies for poor quality, just a couple of quick shots on the mobile before leaving them to settle in...


----------



## reptile_man_08

lovemysnakes said:


> overall i didnt think much of the expo. There wasnt as much there as i was hopeful for. especially short on lizard front, didnt see any iguanas?


I'm sure there's lots of Igg's that need rescuing.: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

*iguanas*

What makes you bring up rescue?


----------



## cornmorphs

I have to be honest, anyone who didnt think much of this expo would be advised IMO to not attend another uk show. I would only therefor do hamm and daytona. No other show worldwide will compare to the expectations.

From my point of view, I thought it was quite easliy the best show I have ever been to uk wise. on top of that, much more comfortable than any european show I have been to. 
Really well organised, not too many people in one place at one time, and even the heat was reasonable for most of the day.

There isnt another uk show that will even remotely start to touch this, this is why I say dont go to another uk show. Not being gobby by saying that, but you certainly wont be satisified with anything else on these shores.


----------



## SSamm

The bike thing was horrible. I live about 12 miles away (half hour drives if u go through kingston. Was over a hour turned back round just to go on the a3/m25/m3. Stupid people in yellow jacketswere sending us in circles around the closed roads. At one point we were actully compleatly blocked in a area! Show was good. Wasnt going to buy. Just got livefood and a magnaturals ledge. Few cresties tempted me!!!


----------



## lovemysnakes

*show*

That's a real shame. 
Do you think there was a good turn out then? Both from breeders and public? I was impressed by the royals and there were loads of boas. 
But I didn't see anything all that rare? Maybe I just didn't look in the right places. 
A friend of a friend owns a reptile shop and I enjoy going there more I think. But maybe that's because of the amount of people. 

Hopefully in a few years time there will be a bit more variety. I think it would be great If they could have a separate area for display purposes. Sets ups with live plants and stuff. 

There were not any of the plants there I was hoping for either.


----------



## colinm

I am with Cornmorphs on this.Its the best British show that I have been to,getting back to the good old days Of the I.H.S.shows.
There wasnt as much variety as Europe but if most people want Royals,Corns and Cresties people will breed these species so I dont really see it as a criticism.If people dont like them breed other species and make them more readily avavailable they wont be at the shows.It was nice to see some foreign breeders there,I hope that it was worth their while.


----------



## jaykickboxer

SSamm said:


> The bike thing was horrible. I live about 12 miles away (half hour drives if u go through kingston. Was over a hour turned back round just to go on the a3/m25/m3. Stupid people in yellow jacketswere sending us in circles around the closed roads. At one point we were actully compleatly blocked in a area! Show was good. Wasnt going to buy. Just got livefood and a magnaturals ledge. Few cresties tempted me!!!


Yeh it shafted me too seems al us local lot had a nightmare


----------



## jaykickboxer

lovemysnakes said:


> That's a real shame.
> Do you think there was a good turn out then? Both from breeders and public? I was impressed by the royals and there were loads of boas.
> But I didn't see anything all that rare? Maybe I just didn't look in the right places.
> A friend of a friend owns a reptile shop and I enjoy going there more I think. But maybe that's because of the amount of people.
> 
> Hopefully in a few years time there will be a bit more variety. I think it would be great If they could have a separate area for display purposes. Sets ups with live plants and stuff.
> 
> There were not any of the plants there I was hoping for either.


There were sum nice broms what shop u talking about


----------



## danabanana

lovemysnakes said:


> especially short on lizard front, didnt see any iguanas?


We had a couple of greens but they were reserved, and baby fijis 



londonjoe said:


> i though it was great like a giant pet shop not as busy as last year but there was some good things there. my favs where alli snapper, fiji iguanas, caiman lizard , and there was a beautiful baby biak green tree python


The fijis were our table, you should have said hi! : victory:


----------



## excession

Was a great show, so busy!

The organisers and the helpers all did a fantastic job, and the few issues from last year (a bit disorganised at the sign in and parking for those with tables at the start) seemed to be resolved.

So brilliant job!

Just wish I'd had a bit more time to look arround, it was too manic to leave the table for long.

Oh, the BBQ up stairs rocked also!


----------



## sn8ks4life

yea epic bbq and all in all an amazing day, better than the havant show, well looking forward to next year:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## carlo69

cornmorphs said:


> I have to be honest, anyone who didnt think much of this expo would be advised IMO to not attend another uk show. I would only therefor do hamm and daytona. No other show worldwide will compare to the expectations.
> 
> From my point of view, I thought it was quite easliy the best show I have ever been to uk wise. on top of that, much more comfortable than any european show I have been to.
> Really well organised, not too many people in one place at one time, and even the heat was reasonable for most of the day.
> 
> There isnt another uk show that will even remotely start to touch this, this is why I say dont go to another uk show. Not being gobby by saying that, but you certainly wont be satisified with anything else on these shores.


That attitude does not help the hobby ,not everyone can get to london smaller local shows have excellent turnouts(traders and attendees) and while they maybe only a third or half the size of kempton they are good for the local hobbyists and also show the antis that we are serious about our hobby


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Yeah too busy to leave table for long, I missed BBQ upstairs tho  
The organisers did a great job and it was well worth while going!
Thanks to all who stopped for a chat and introduced themselves, I'm only sorry I couldn't give you more of my time lol
Defo be back next year


----------



## Grandpa

carlo69 said:


> That attitude does not help the hobby ,not everyone can get to london smaller local shows have excellent turnouts(traders and attendees) and while they maybe only a third or half the size of kempton they are good for the local hobbyists and also show the antis that we are serious about our hobby


Carlos,

You have missed the point entirely.. The original post was saying that, if you were whinging about KP, then no other show in the UK will meet your expectations, well the IHS Donny show is pretty impressive also.

Of course local shows are well attended and are worthwhile going to and should be supported. May I suggest you read and digest posts before the knee jerk posts in future.


----------



## Luca_89

Picked up this little 1 year old Merauke GTP. Im well chuffed!!


----------



## reptile_man_08

lovemysnakes said:


> What makes you bring up rescue?


Very few people can care for adult green iggs; there's always some wanting new homes...Free iguana and doing a good deed?


----------



## lovemysnakes

id always rescue but i do also like to purchase hatchlings to have as interactive pets. I dont like to expect too much from rescues though they obviously get more or the same attention as non rescues.
why cant people care for them as adults? too many idiots purchasing them as hatchlings knowing nothing about them...urgh! im glad they are expensive to buy, hopefully keep people from wanting them to replace their cats.


----------



## lovemysnakes

Im just watching the lucky reptile DVD i got at the show. Very useful  
Great tool for beginners and UV Lighting is well explained


----------



## knotism037

carlo69 said:


> That attitude does not help the hobby ,not everyone can get to london smaller local shows have excellent turnouts(traders and attendees) and while they maybe only a third or half the size of kempton they are good for the local hobbyists and also show the antis that we are serious about our hobby


This attitude doesn't help the hobby.:whistling2: If you're going to criticise someone at least read what they have to say first and read it in context... He was simply stating if you didn't think a lot of this show then non of the others in the UK would meet your expectations. 



It was a good show, both from a selling point and buying.:2thumb:


----------



## Roblin

I have to say that Kempton Park was the best day ever - had the best time! Well done to all those involved!!!


----------



## Ally

lovemysnakes said:


> overall i didnt think much of the expo. There wasnt as much there as i was hopeful for. especially short on lizard front, didnt see any iguanas?
> though did see some nice kings, milks and royals. Though most the snakes i liked were not for sale
> 
> The Amazon Basin ETB - i think thats what it was called was HOT! So wanted that snake but think it was like £5000. Apparently they can be handled and dont suffer the same regurgitation problems as other ETB's?
> 
> Didnt think it was massively busy. just people staring at the same reps for ages blocking the passages. Didnt stay long either has had my young sister with me and she was too little to budge people out of the way when she wanted to see something lol.
> 
> I got myself two normal royal python male hatchlings. Total bargain. Got some cheap bog wood too.
> 
> Not pestering the snakes with piccies at the moment but took a couple of shots on my phone which i will post at some point. Oh and dont trust thermostats with heat mats man, i was sorting out the heat gradient and the habistat thermometer was totally off. good thing ive got the temp gun! lol.
> 
> Hope people enjoyed their day


Rules for a lot of shows state that you cannot have Iguanas on the tables, along with bigger snakes and sometimes other restrictions too. 
This is because of the issues with rescues (which is nowhere near the problem as we have now with beardies tbh!)
I had a very quick run around when I got a break from the table, and there was a fantastic variety of reptiles!
(There are restrictions on WC and most long term captive animals there too, so everything is cb pretty much and if it's something that's in demand it will usually have been sold off well before the show online!)



enricob27 said:


> HARDLY ANY CHEAP CRESTIES but my cousin got a really tamed enigma leopard gecko and enclosure all for £120


I saw cresties for £25, and LOTS for £35-£40.
There's a big risk of pushing prices too low, people will start to see reptiles as disposable and cheap - it's not something that I like to encourage.
There's reasonable, and then there's giving a very bad impression of the worth of something.



lovemysnakes said:


> That's a real shame.
> Do you think there was a good turn out then? Both from breeders and public? I was impressed by the royals and there were loads of boas.
> But I didn't see anything all that rare? Maybe I just didn't look in the right places.
> A friend of a friend owns a reptile shop and I enjoy going there more I think. But maybe that's because of the amount of people.
> 
> Hopefully in a few years time there will be a bit more variety. I think it would be great If they could have a separate area for display purposes. Sets ups with live plants and stuff.
> 
> There were not any of the plants there I was hoping for either.


It was a fantastic turnout, well organised, brilliant choice (keeping in mind the CB restrictions - with that it had a fantastic choice!), good prices, not too hot either compared to shows I've done in the past!

A real boost for our hobby


----------



## axvy69

enricob27 said:


> HARDLY ANY CHEAP CRESTIES but my cousin got a really tamed enigma leopard gecko and enclosure all for £120


I was selling cresties £30-£60, deals on multiples and was open to haggling. 

How cheap do you want them ? :gasp:


----------



## calv07

Apparently there was someone at the show selling waxy monkey frogs but I totally missed them. Anyone know who it might have been who was selling them?

Thanks


----------



## Abe.

We saw the large Waxy Monkey frogs,and think they were on the ground floor along the middle row of tables,can't remember the exact table though.Hope that helps abit.


----------



## lovemysnakes

my little royals that i got from kempton refused dinner tonight but thats fair enuf, a few more days should do the trick.. 
i enjoyed kempton but saw far more at a shop in nottingham the other day  

urggg corn snake wants to type too! lol


----------



## petsroyale

so busy there i could barely see a thing


----------



## carlo69

*Hello*



Grandpa said:


> Carlos,
> 
> You have missed the point entirely.. The original post was saying that, if you were whinging about KP, then no other show in the UK will meet your expectations, well the IHS Donny show is pretty impressive also.
> 
> Of course local shows are well attended and are worthwhile going to and should be supported. May I suggest you read and digest posts before the knee jerk posts in future.


Not a knee jerk reaction , just a statement on what was said , not everyone would be happy to travel halfway across the country when local shows are just as good , its not helpful suggesting that if you weren't happy with kempton
You wouldn't be happy with other shows , let people make there own minds up


----------



## lovemysnakes

i dont intend on travelling to go to any shows after going to kempton. 
i will happily travel the country to breeders and shops but not for a show.


----------



## Caz

cornmorphs said:


> I have to be honest, *anyone who didnt think much of this expo would be advised IMO to not attend another uk show.* I would only therefor do hamm and daytona. No other show worldwide will compare to the expectations.
> 
> From my point of view, I thought it was quite easliy the best show I have ever been to uk wise. on top of that, much more comfortable than any european show I have been to.
> Really well organised, not too many people in one place at one time, and even the heat was reasonable for most of the day.
> 
> *There isnt another uk show that will even remotely start to touch this, this is why I say dont go to another uk show.* Not being gobby by saying that, *but you certainly wont be satisified with anything else on these shores*.





carlo69 said:


> That attitude does not help the hobby ,not everyone can get to london smaller local shows have excellent turnouts(traders and attendees) and while they maybe only a third or half the size of kempton they are good for the local hobbyists and also show the antis that we are serious about our hobby





Grandpa said:


> Carlos,
> 
> You have missed the point entirely.. *The original post was saying that, if you were whinging about KP, then no other show in the UK will meet your expectations,* well the IHS Donny show is pretty impressive also.
> 
> Of course local shows are well attended and are worthwhile going to and should be supported. May I suggest you read and digest posts before the knee jerk posts in future.





knotism037 said:


> This attitude doesn't help the hobby.:whistling2: If you're going to criticise someone at least read what they have to say first and read it in context... *He was simply stating if you didn't think a lot of this show then non of the others in the UK would meet your expectations. *
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good show, both from a selling point and buying.:2thumb:


 
Re Cornmorphs and Grandpa:
I can see what Carlos was getting at.
Cornmorphs quite clearly say's 'don't go to another UK show.' In a separate paragraph to the the original comment. I can see how it could be misconstrued (if indeed he intended the comment for just those that 'didn't think much of it..?'

I'd say local shows can be just as good too. 
Someone may not have 'thought much' of Kempton after travelling 200+ miles, spending on fuel and food, only to find that the species (or morph) that they wanted was not there.

However they may travel just a few miles to attend a local show to find that the species (morph etc) they were after, was there! 
Therefore although they were not satisfied with Kempton they may still enjoy a local event. Local shows are also about meeting people and chatting rather than just buying and selling.

The EHS Norwich show was a good example with several 'unusual' snake species there, which were not available at Kempton.

(On a tangent TBH I have sold as much at the Essex and Doncaster shows as I have on my tables at Kempton.)

knotism037 see the above re 'expectations.'


----------



## carlo69

knotism037 said:


> This attitude doesn't help the hobby.:whistling2: If you're going to criticise someone at least read what they have to say first and read it in context... He was simply stating if you didn't think a lot of this show then non of the others in the UK would meet your expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good show, both from a selling point and buying.:2thumb:


Perhaps you took my comments out of context, I certainly did not take anything out of context I am not against the kempton show, being a commitee member of one of the contributors and helpers at the show I am very interested in the show doing well, but if you go back and read the comments made then get back to me and explain how i took them out of context i am more than interested in listening to you. Maybe what was written came across different to how cornmorphs wanted it too but it definitely did not come across positively for other show holders


----------



## lovemysnakes

is kempton a big even then? that might sound silly but i dont know if kempton is a small local thing or not? because kempton is down the road from me.
it seemed pretty small....not masses of people where i live own exotic animals though to be fair. 
Essex is well known for being an area with loads of exotic pets.


----------



## Austin Allegro

Walking round the ground floor and having a good look out down the hall I thought to myself that it is not quite as big a show as all the hype that goes with it seems to suggest it is. It also seems a bit ramshackled when you see it has got tables off to the left and right in pokey little openings. In comparison Doncaster is in a large rectangular hall, all on one floor and seems bigger. Same goes for Creaks site in Kidderminister which I think will grow in popularity if they stay reliable, organised and continue to let Jo public in. Looking forward to see what the ERAC site is going to turn out like next month.


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, what happened here? didnt know there were responses to what I wrote.
I will probably have to go back through a load of messages and read them all before considering a reply as I wouldnt want to write not knowing the whole story.
Obviously I hadnt intended on upsetting anyone or putting anyone off of going to shows though, that wouldnt have been my point.


----------



## lovemysnakes

lol. i think we should just all visit each others houses and see different reps, inverts, amphibians, bound to see some really cool and rare stuff. also helps if you know people that have shops then you can see what they have out back


----------



## NBLADE

danabanana said:


> We had a couple of greens but they were reserved, and baby fijis
> 
> 
> 
> The fijis were our table, you should have said hi! : victory:


they wasn't greens they were bannana phased spiny tailed iguanas :lol2:


imo i thought it was a very good show, i go to most of the uk shows and kempton is definately in my opinion the best, last year was very busy and a little too cramped, this year was managed better with space, and was a great variety this year for a uk show aswell.


----------



## JustJack

Sorry to bother you all, but I have been told there is a another show at Kempton, a invert show, in october, does any one know when in October and if it's even true!


----------



## strangemouse

Yes that's the Amateur Entomologist Society (AES) Exhibition and Trade Fair. It is on the 1st October this year. There are lots of book and entomology equipment sellers but also livestock sellers like Polyped and Tarantula Barn etc.

More info on their website: AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair 2011 event listing - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)




Trootle said:


> Sorry to bother you all, but I have been told there is a another show at Kempton, a invert show, in october, does any one know when in October and if it's even true!


----------



## JustJack

strangemouse said:


> Yes that's the Amateur Entomologist Society (AES) Exhibition and Trade Fair. It is on the 1st October this year. There are lots of book and entomology equipment sellers but also livestock sellers like Polyped and Tarantula Barn etc.
> 
> More info on their website: AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair 2011 event listing - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)


Thank you very much! Was looking for that website every where!

It will be my first show XD


----------



## lovemysnakes

woohooo im going!!!


----------

